# Carriers and purses...



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I was just wondering, what types of carriers/purses do you have? Can you link and example pic of it?

I am looking for one because Chanel has gotten all of her shots and I can finally take her out and about. I have been looking at Kwigy-Bo purses, but they are pricey, $150.
Thanks...

~Elegant


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I have never seen these before!!! :lol: 

Pet Stroller

~Elegant


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I've been checking out e-bay. Search under pet carriers and a host of beautiful bags comes up. Of course, I fell in love with the pink Juicy Couture carrier!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I've been checking out e-bay. Search under pet carriers and a host of beautiful bags comes up. Of course, I fell in love with the pink Juicy Couture carrier!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't have a link to the hand-carrier I got but I don't really like it so I'll describe it. I looks like a large ladies handbag and the top zips closed but leaves a hole for his head to stick through. Well, Pico doesn't like just having his head sticking out, he wants his chest and paws out, too so it throws the balance off and the bag is always tipping forward and is just awkward to use.

It is a Sherpa that I got at Tuesday Morning so I'm only out $29 but I don't recommend it.

I LOVE the stroller but I would truly feel like an idiot pushing Pico around in a stroller.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I agree Pico's Parent, I would feel a bit dorky walking my doggie in a storller...just thought it was different and a cute concept.

Nicole, that's actually a pretty good looking bag...the style is nice.

Saltymalty, I looked at ebay and that's where I saw all of the expensive carriers that I want. I was wondering if people here were into the super expensive trendy purses that cost and arm and a leg :lol: . I wanted to know if people actually spent that much and if they did, was it worth it!









~Elegant


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Sep 26 2004, 12:12 PM
> *Well, Pico doesn't like just having his head sticking out, he wants his chest and paws out, too so it throws the balance off and the bag is always tipping forward and is just awkward to use.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10011*


[/QUOTE]

hhahahah

picos mom!
i know what u mean!!
my jongee does that too..she always have her front legs and her chest sticking out so much the bag is always tipping and i always have to hold the bottom front of the bag whenever i walk around to "balance" it ..
:lol:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have one of these in the English plaid.. I love it because it zips all the way around so there are no gaps for Tuffy to escape through.. it's great for traveling.









And I also have this purse carrier for quick trips.. but Tuffy loves to stick most of his body outside of the carrier so I usually end up having to squish him back in there.









I bought both of my carriers off of eBay.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i got parker one when i was in disney world. it was 30$ which i was supprised b/c usually disney is very expensive. here are some pics:
















and just to show he can fit all the way in....








if he were any bigger he might not have fit








i use this if i take him to school...if i need to go to the library he is allowed in this.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

LadyMontava...VERY cute! I want one!

~Elegant


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

it was for dogs...they have a whole line of items for pets now...he has a tag in the shape of mickey also. i dont know if there are any web sites that sell it but if i find it i will let you know.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 26 2004, 08:36 PM
> *LadyMontava--
> 
> I am SOOOOOO jealous!  I LOVE that bag!  Parker is adorable in it!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Nichole...
I thought of you when I saw that post earlier! I knew you would go nuts!!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my sister got that english plaid carrier---but its sooo heavy!!! we also used to go to the mall for a couple hours at a time...our arms would hurt!!







parkers carrying case is soo cute!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Sep 27 2004, 09:11 AM
> *my sister got that english plaid carrier---but its sooo heavy!!!  we also used to go to the mall for a couple hours at a time...our arms would hurt!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It is heavy, I never use it to just carry him in because it's a little too much. But it's awesome for traveling, it's also airline approved.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have the Celltei Active Tote-o-Pet. I think I have the medium. I love it because it looks like a purse but is big enough that Lexi has plenty of room to move. It is very well made. It is pretty pricey but I feel is worth it. I paid $150 for it but it is now $175. I've seen them on ebay though so you might be able to get a deal on one there.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Lexi's Mom, that is the one that I wanted. I'm happy you like it. I think it looks trendy!

~Elegant


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

That is a CUTE carrier Lexi's Mom! It looks like a nice handbag! Hmm.. I wonder if Tuffy needs a new carrier


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Celltei makes a bunch of different bags. The thing I like about them is they don't make your bag until you order it. And they are constently improving there design. They really listen to there customers. So if there is something you would like to see changed there is a good chance they will actually listen to you. One costumer recommend switching water bottle holder and cell phone holder. They switched them.

Lexi digs when she is in her bag. So far there is not even a snag. They are SO worth the money. I think Lexi would have destroyed a cheaper bag. She will seriously dig for 45 minutes if I let her. She bites at the mesh and everything. The bag looks like it did when I received it back in May. It is still in perfect condition.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

> Here is the carrier I use for Toby. I got it at PetSmart. I paid $25 and I was thrilled about that. I couldn't see spening over $50 on something he may or may
> ---------------
> 
> They come in black now, if you want something more "dignified"!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Sep 27 2004, 09:18 AM
> *I have the Celltei Active Tote-o-Pet.  I think I have the medium.  I love it because it looks like a purse but is big enough that Lexi has plenty of room to move.  It is very well made.  It is pretty pricey but I feel is worth it.  I paid $150 for it but it is now $175.  I've seen them on ebay though so you might be able to get a deal on one there.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Where can I get one of these? I love this bag...I have been looking for a Juicy one, but cannot find it anywhere...I keep getting out bid on e-bay. I think this is a bit nicer. Is the trim leather? Thanks...


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Tini's Bag


Tini loves her purse!







I got her the black with pink piping, if she sees it she will jump in it and take a nap! It was 19.99 at PetSmart but they only sell it online and with shipping it was 26 I think. I really like it!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah it is real Italian leather. In the picture the bag looks like it is almost white but mine is more of a light tan. I will try to remember to take pictures at lunch and post it this afternoon. Here is the direct link: Active Tote-o-pet

There are different versions of the Tote-o-Pet bag. Here is the link to those: Tote-o-Pet

You might be able to get it slightly cheaper from Glamour Dog because you get the 10% discount.

Here is the link to Celltei's webpage.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok, I actually remembered to take pictures at lunch. Here is the link to the 4 pictures: Lexi's Active Tote-o-Pet

Just to let you know. The reason the bag might look a little out of shape is because it was stuffed in the trunk this weekend with the rest of the stuff I took with me. Amazing how much stuff you "need" when you go away for 3 nights.


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Sep 27 2004, 11:46 AM
> *Where can I get one of these?  I love this bag...<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10135*


[/QUOTE]

hey Salty, 

If you use the spoiledmaltese code (%10 off) it is a little cheaper here.










http://www.glamourdog.com/activetoteopet.html


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Lexi's Mom...how big is Lexi? I love this bag!!! She looks adorable in it! I won't be getting our puppy until November, but I like to be well prepared. Is this the small bag, or the extra small? 

GlamourDog...thank you so much for the discount code. I just viewed your sight and I think I'll be making some purchases real soon.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i just uploaded my red carrier in my Gallery..its a red bag with a black colored bone on it..

i use this one when i go outside and carry jongee around..


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi is 8 months old and weighs 6.8 lbs. This is actually my second carrier. I got the first one and I can't remember if it was a small or x-small. When I received it I realized that it would be way too small when she got bigger. They let me exchange it for the next largest size. I'm going to have to measure the bag at lunch because I don't remember which size I ended up with. I think it might be the small.

Which ever size I ended with is perfect for Lexi. It gives her enough room without being too big.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Sep 27 2004, 06:05 PM
> *i just uploaded my red carrier in my Gallery..its a red bag with a black colored bone on it..
> 
> i use this one when i go outside and carry jongee around..
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Cute bag! I tried one of those with Lexi and she kept climbing out the hole for the head. And of course it was when we were in a department store where I wasn't supposed to have her. Haha. I ended up taking the bag back because she wouldn't stay in it. She does much better in a bag that she can't get out of unless I want her too.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I have one Burberry Carrier and one big purse that is black and pink that I carry her in to sneak her in places! LOL

I want to get sac de chien Louis Vuitton, but my boyfriend doesn't think its practicle to spend over a thousand dollars on a pet bag... and quite frankly neither do I!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Sep 29 2004, 10:59 PM
> *I have one Burberry Carrier and one big purse that is black and pink that I carry her in to sneak her in places! LOL
> 
> I want to get sac de chien Louis Vuitton, but my boyfriend doesn't think its practicle to spend over a thousand dollars on a pet bag... and quite frankly neither do I!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10387*


[/QUOTE]

I looked at the Louis Vuitton bag, and to me it's too big. I have a bag on order from Coach. They are selling a dog carrier that has fucia and khaki signature (the sales person at Coach had no idea what it might look like). I think it's going to be similar in styling to the Louis Vuitton in that it will look more like luggage. I'm really liking the bag that Lexi's Mom has. I like that it looks like a handbag rather than a piece of luggage. I'm hoping to sneak my puppy everywhere!


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

okay so i dont have the original but i have sources very close to me i wont mention who.. if very interested i might say more.. that actually has all imitations... Louis Vuitton included so we got Lulu at a reasonable price this


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

it was less than 150.. looks real.. feel incridible.. material are top.. awesome finish... i cant say more


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaley_@Sep 30 2004, 10:14 AM
> *it was less than 150.. looks real.. feel incridible.. material are top..  awesome finish... i cant say more
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10445*


[/QUOTE]

That's a great price. I've seen the Fuittons (Faux Louis) on e-bay, but I wasn't so sure how "real" they looked. Some of the faux bags look incredibly real, but some of them do look like cheap imitations. These certainly look like they would give the originals a run for their money.


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

oh they do! i dont buy them online i have someone close to me who sells everything... even some with real leather ... she has gucci, coach, LV, Prada, fendi.. and nobody can tell if they are real or not...









my bf almost had a heart attack when i bought me a purse LV for like 900 dollars so from then on i had to stick to imitations.. but let me tell u.. if its a good one NOONE can tell


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've seen some fakes that look so real from the outside that the only way to tell the difference is to look at the stitching.. Most fakes are sewn on machines and the real deals are done by hand, but unless someone is sticking their nose inside your purse, they usually can't tell.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

mine are like that.. nobody but me can tell







and saves my bf TONZ of Money


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Could you PM me the info? I would love to get the LV

The authentic LV comes in two sizes, does yours too?


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

sure i will send u a private message!!! after you answer me i will ask the person and send her ur email so ya all can arrange it!! she is like awesome! besides SHE HAS MY TRUST!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaley_@Sep 30 2004, 07:27 PM
> *sure i will send u a private message!!! after you answer me i will ask the person and send her ur email so ya all can arrange it!! she is like awesome! besides SHE HAS MY TRUST!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Hi Kaley, i live in Miami too and i`d love to have the LV carrier. Would you mind giving me the seller`s information so i can get in touch with her? please!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I can't be spending lots of money on purses because I get sick of them after a few months and buy a new one.

I was in Virginia a couple of months ago and a friend of mine had a knock off coach wallet for 10 bucks. I sooooo regret not getting it too because we went to a coach store to try to find the difference and COULDNT. I was sooooooooooooooooooooo sad. It was cheaper than the average wallet I'd buy!


----------

